# God, I'm scared!



## center1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have to have a breast biopsy next week and I'm really scared. I'm so afraid of pain and although the doctors think it will be negative, I'm still scared of the results. I have 1 year old twins. My husband and I live 500 miles from home and I have no family or friends here. Unfortunately my husband can be mean and has been since I found out that I need this test so I can't have him come with me. He will make it much worse. So I'm going alone which is hard. I'm so scared it's going to hurt. Has anyone here gone through this procedure and can you share some successful coping mechanisms?


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I've had a breast biopsy and it was much easier than I thought it would be. Its basically a large needle, so no incision. While it was not pain free, I had worse things done! To me, the mammo was more painful in some ways. They gave me an ice pack after that helped with the pain and slight swelling. The anxiety made it all worse. Easier said than done, but being relaxed as possible will make the whole thing less painful. My anxiety made me anticipate pain. 

Sorry that your H is not being a man. If you lived near me, I would take you! Support does make it easier. 

I had to have a biopsy after my first mammo. I have nodes just like my mother. After the biopsy, they put a metal clip in so that they can identify it in further mammos. HUGS


----------



## center1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience! I feel better hearing that it's not God-awful. When I was pregnant, I was terribly anxious about the spinal needle. I put myself through hell but when I had it done, I didn't feel a thing! All that stress for nothing. I'm hoping this is the same and I'll look back and realize that I stressed for nothing.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Perhaps you could contact a breast cancer survivor group and ask them if someone might volunteer to go with you. Even though your husband's being a jerk about it, there are women in your area who will understand and who can be there for you if you need support or to celebrate good results.


----------



## center1 (Jan 25, 2013)

KathyBatesel said:


> Perhaps you could contact a breast cancer survivor group and ask them if someone might volunteer to go with you. Even though your husband's being a jerk about it, there are women in your area who will understand and who can be there for you if you need support or to celebrate good results.


That's a really good idea. Thank you!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

I had a a biopsy on my breast a few months ago. It didn't hurt me at all, not even a little bit. Don't worry too much. It is very common to have cysts in your breast. I am sure it's nothing more than that. I really wasn't worried when I had mine as I figured it was probably nothing more than a cyst. It is wise to check these things out, of course....but please don't think the worst! More often than not it is a benign condition.


----------



## center1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Joanie said:


> I had a a biopsy on my breast a few months ago. It didn't hurt me at all, not even a little bit. Don't worry too much. It is very common to have cysts in your breast. I am sure it's nothing more than that. I really wasn't worried when I had mine as I figured it was probably nothing more than a cyst. It is wise to check these things out, of course....but please don't think the worst! More often than not it is a benign condition.


Thanks for the response. So the numbing solution worked and you were entirely numb? They told me that the needle is in for about 15 minutes. That sounds awful! Was it really that long?


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

I've had one too and it didn't hurt...seriously! Considering the fact that your doctor feels pretty sure it is benign, along with the fact that most breast lumps ARE benign, I think you can rest easy. 

The situation with your husband though, is another thing entirely. Why the hell is he mad at you because you have to have a breast biopsy?:scratchhead:


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

KathyBatesel said:


> Perhaps you could contact a breast cancer survivor group and ask them if someone might volunteer to go with you. Even though your husband's being a jerk about it, there are women in your area who will understand and who can be there for you if you need support or to celebrate good results.


A survivors / suffers support group sounds like a great idea to me. Not only will you be able to talk to / receive help from people who have been there done that but there are normaly sections for family members to help them understand / cope with what is going on.


OP you say that your husband is not helping you (and being far away from family you need help) but do not right him off soley because of this. Could it be that he is just as if not more scared than you. Some men have dificulty talking about / dealing with emotions. He may be struggeling to come to terms with even the thought of Cancer, the fear of what a malignant mass would mean, how that would effect your health / ability to care for the children. His mind could be running off at tangents fearing and preparing himself to deal with the worst possible outcome. 

My hopes and prayers are with you all at this time.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Wiltshireman said:


> A survivors / suffers support group sounds like a great idea to me. Not only will you be able to talk to / receive help from people who have been there done that but there are normaly sections for family members to help them understand / cope with what is going on.
> 
> 
> OP you say that your husband is not helping you (and being far away from family you need help) but do not right him off soley because of this. Could it be that he is just as if not more scared than you. Some men have dificulty talking about / dealing with emotions. He may be struggeling to come to terms with even the thought of Cancer, the fear of what a malignant mass would mean, how that would effect your health / ability to care for the children. His mind could be running off at tangents fearing and preparing himself to deal with the worst possible outcome.
> ...


I agree with this. Hang in there OP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## center1 (Jan 25, 2013)

livnlearn said:


> I've had one too and it didn't hurt...seriously! Considering the fact that your doctor feels pretty sure it is benign, along with the fact that most breast lumps ARE benign, I think you can rest easy.
> 
> The situation with your husband though, is another thing entirely. Why the hell is he mad at you because you have to have a breast biopsy?:scratchhead:


Oh, no sorry. He's not mad at me for having to have the biopsy. He's just not a very empathetic person. He says mean things and picks fights with me. It's just how he is. So having him go means that I'll be worrying about not showing how scared I am because he's already called me ridiculous and said that I'm the only person who is this scared of a medical procedure. Having to worry about his feelings just puts more pressure and stress on me and it will be all about him. I don't need that right now so I don't want him going with me. However, the doctor gave me a sedative that I really need to get through this and they won't let me take it if I don't have someone with me so I may have no choice but to let him take me. He did promise to be better though and I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## center1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wiltshireman said:


> A survivors / suffers support group sounds like a great idea to me. Not only will you be able to talk to / receive help from people who have been there done that but there are normaly sections for family members to help them understand / cope with what is going on.
> 
> 
> OP you say that your husband is not helping you (and being far away from family you need help) but do not right him off soley because of this. Could it be that he is just as if not more scared than you. Some men have dificulty talking about / dealing with emotions. He may be struggeling to come to terms with even the thought of Cancer, the fear of what a malignant mass would mean, how that would effect your health / ability to care for the children. His mind could be running off at tangents fearing and preparing himself to deal with the worst possible outcome.
> ...



Thanks a lot for the reply and kind words. My husband just isn't a very empathetic person and can be kind of mean. He's a physician and he doesn't think that this will be cancer so he's not worried. But he did apologize for the mean things he has said and done since I found out that I need to have this procedure and he asked me to let him come with. Turns out that I need to because of the sedative they gave me to take. He promised to be nice and he probably will be. Ugh, it's tomorrow morning. I'm so scared! I have two little babies - 1 year old twins. I just keep reminding myself that the doctor said he believes that this will be benign. Fingers crossed!


----------



## center1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks to all on here for your kind words and sharing your experiences. It means a lot to me to have words of comfort coming from people who have been there.


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

You'll be in my thoughts center. I really do think all will be fine. Stay positive. Please come back and update when you can!


----------



## RomanticHusband (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry your husband is not sensitive to you. If his presence would increase your stress, it makes since for him to not be there. 

Just take care of you. I can not speak at all for the procedure. As for pain give yourself a goal of something positive/exciting to think about. Then think about that positive thing/place as you need it when you need it. A form of self prescribed pain distraction. 

Warm thoughts for you.


----------



## center1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just an update. The procedure was painless which was such a relief! However, I did get some semi-bad news. They found atypical cells and they want to do a surgical biopsy to get more tissue. I'm not sure what it all means yet but here we go again! So if anyone has had this experience and had to have a guide wire surgical biopsy, can you let me know. Thanks much!


----------



## center1 (Jan 25, 2013)

So I had the surgical biopsy. It wasn't bad but sady I do have a pretty big, ugly scar. However, the doctor called and gave me my results which are negative! I'm so thankful that this is over and and I can get back to living. Thanks again to all for the support! I hope I can help someone that is going through this by sharing my experience.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I just saw your update. Sorry! I had a lump removed that left a scar, too. Not a pleasant experience but... it happens, I guess. I'm glad your results were negative.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a benign tumor removed from my breast and I was awake even tho they gave me something to make me feel sleepy..they gave me shots in the area and I didn't feel a thing, it was so much easier than I thought. Totally painless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blonde (Jan 7, 2013)

center1 said:


> the doctor called and gave me my results which are negative!


:smthumbup: Happy dance! :smthumbup:


----------

